# Fake weed



## JustCurious79 (Mar 8, 2013)

Came across something disturbing. A lad made some fake bud, and suggested he could make a little money with it.
Say I'd wish to buy some of the stuff on the net (in real life it should be easy because of the smell). How could I tell between real and fake from pictures only?


----------



## Nullis (Mar 8, 2013)

LOL.

Real cannabis has trichomes (resin glands), for one thing, or it should anyways. Unscrupulous dealers might kief it or knock most of the glands off the surface of the buds for hash making. Just look at pictures of "cannabis buds" or "dried cannabis buds" on Google or something. Nothing fake could compare.


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Mar 8, 2013)

All of that is just a waste of time and could get you killed if you sell to the wrong person so don't even think about it. Grow it yourself and you will know its real


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 8, 2013)

They call it "fake" for a reason........ don't buy until you try.


----------



## bf80255 (Mar 8, 2013)

if you mean spice it looks like little crushed up leaves all they do is get random dry leaves spray them with chemicals give it a fancy name and package it youll know the difference it doesnt resemble cannabis at all and as for the effects... not even comparable ive tried a few kinds of spice all terrible stuff some even give u racing heart nausea and weird feelings that everything is super heavy lol from personal experience. just grow some way funner and better for you plus you can make a little pocket money if thats what your into bud.


----------



## Trailingpickles (Mar 8, 2013)

all about the trichomes niqqa


----------



## SeeRockCity (Mar 8, 2013)

That stuff is dangerous.... the government needs to legalize the real thing before they come out with a million other lethal, chemical versions for our kids to die from. 
That crap is toxic.


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Mar 8, 2013)

Salvia is very dangerous to smoke just watch the youtube vids about it

Fake weed is nothing more than a head rush not head high


----------



## JustCurious79 (Mar 8, 2013)

I've never thought of it, and yes, selling fake buds has and can get individuals and their close ones killed. I myself have 5 plants ready to put into flowering so there is no real reason for me to try anything like this. The reason for me bringing up the subject is/was to get a hint of how to spot fake buds out there. The resin glands. Great.


----------



## SeeRockCity (Mar 8, 2013)

yeah. my mom always hounds me about that whenever she catches the news special on the 'fake weed'
how do you know they arent mixing it in what you buy...she asks me like once a month...

because I'm not 12 and can tell real ganja from other dried plants?


----------



## Kush State Of Mind (Mar 12, 2013)

If anybody sold me fake weed, I would hunt them down, rob them of everything you had, break into their house, steal anything valuable they have and give them a *epic* beatdown. I'm sure that would go the same for anybody really unless your a pussy. 
when it comes that kind of life style there is no rules.


----------



## 36OhBuds (Mar 14, 2013)

More importantly, people smoke that shit and eat people's faces off -- it's illegal in some states already for a reason. It definitely has caused a few deaths as well.

But yeah, break it open play with it grind it up smell it - the fake shit isn't even close. Trichomes give it away as well as the way the buds fall apart. You'll notice the spice stuff is gummed together with resins and tars to make the leaves stick and seem like "buds" but they aren't obviously.

You'll also be able to tell really easily just by breaking the stem. Cannabis stems break different.

But -- like others itt said: If you can't tell, this might not be the best thing for you.


----------



## Firstoffallen (Mar 20, 2013)

Well if you look at them both side by side one looks like grass clippins and smells like incenses. The other screams smoke me and reminds you of the first time you got laid lol i suggest you ask a trustworthy friend to show you the diffrence


----------



## mudminer (Mar 20, 2013)

Kush State Of Mind said:


> If anybody sold me fake weed, I would hunt them down, rob them of everything you had, break into their house, steal anything valuable they have and give them a *epic* beatdown. I'm sure that would go the same for anybody really unless your a pussy. when it comes that kind of life style there is no rules.


anyone buying fake weed (thinking its real) has no one to blame but themselves. if you cant tell the difference you dont need to be buying from someone you dont know and trust not to rob you. get a little experience in playing the game with trusted dealers until you can recognize the real thing or take someone with you who can. buying bogus weed because your inexperienced and then comitting violent felonies for retribution is immature and just plain wrong. kiddies like you are responsible for giving responsible mature users the negative stigmas that currently accompany cannabis users.


----------



## lickalotapus (Mar 27, 2013)

I bought some of that fake weed when I was getting drug tested at work heeps , it gets you wacked but it is NASTY SHIT! Gave me the worst headache the day after every time I smoked with out fail , so Id say it's way worse for your health


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Mar 31, 2013)

mudminer said:


> anyone buying fake weed (thinking its real) has no one to blame but themselves. if you cant tell the difference you dont need to be buying from someone you dont know and trust not to rob you. get a little experience in playing the game with trusted dealers until you can recognize the real thing or take someone with you who can. buying bogus weed because your inexperienced and then comitting violent felonies for retribution is immature and just plain wrong. kiddies like you are responsible for giving responsible mature users the negative stigmas that currently accompany cannabis users.


Still though what kind of an asshole sells garbage like that for weed? And you don't always get too examine the bud at your expense.
Example I have bought bags from my dealers that have been sealed in grocery bags, in the middle of the night so I can't necassarily see through them but I know they wouldn't rip me off so I'm not worried about it. 
Either way what goes around comes around, you sell me fake shit I'm gonna find a way to get you back.
Once some asshole ripped my little cousin off with reggie, sold him a half ounce for $180 and I wanted to beat that little fuckers ass but I realized what good would I get out of that? So I ended up scheming him back, he hit me up for 3 g's and I gave him mulch wrapped up in tinfoil and earned a easy $60. I felt bad but what goes around comes around ya know.


----------

